#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Applications of LASER in engineering physics 1 lecture note download

## Garrulous simmi singh

*1. Measurement of distances:* With the help of laser beam, distances can be accurately measured such as the distance of moon from earth.
*2. Communication*: Lasers play the essential role in  using thin strands of glass fibres to transmit light signals that can be  received and translated into communication format.





  Similar Threads: HELIUM-NEON LASER in engineering physics 1 lecture note download free Applications of Laser in engineering physics 1 lecture note download Condition for laser action in engineering physics 1 lecture note download Conditions for Interference in engineering physics 1 lecture note download Simultaneity in engineering physics 1 download lecture note

----------

